# New Power Source for Welder/Tools in the Field



## oologahan (Sep 13, 2017)

100 dollar item, 90 bucks to ship. It weighs over 100 lbs. 6Kw Onan 110/240 single phase, fit right on my old garden tractor. I just need a couple belts


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 13, 2017)

$90 to ship 100lbs is dirt cheap!


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 13, 2018)

I picked up a Hobart 200 amp, 100% duty cycle, 4,000 watt generator. Gas powered for $400. From the orginal owner. Used to repair his construction equipment. Then I can piggy back a MIG/TIG off of it.


----------



## Huskybill (Mar 26, 2019)

oologahan said:


> 100 dollar item, 90 bucks to ship. It weighs over 100 lbs. 6Kw Onan 110/240 single phase, fit right on my old garden tractor. I just need a couple belts
> View attachment 601431
> View attachment 601432
> View attachment 601433
> ...



Great idea I’ll look into this.


----------

